# how is your battery life on CM10 and or jellybean TW?



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

what kind of battery life are you all seeing now on Jellybean TW and or CM10? I am interested in your screen on times. and if you are on 4g or not and what rom?

thanks so much


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been running this http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1974114

JB leak VRBLJ1 posted by open1your1eyes0

The battery has been great, overnight without data on I only lost two percent. And during the day, with moderate usage and great data connection, I can easily make it through the day with over 50% by 5pm.

I love CM10, but this leak has super stable data and more battery than I can burn through.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Life is good on CleanROM 4.5. Get's me through the day without issue.


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

CleanROM 4.5 with moderate use = 12hrs of battery. I have GPS and sync data on.For me this is more than enough to get through the day. If I don't use my phone too much at all during the daytime then I can easily get 19 hours.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am on a replacement phone, on my first one I had great battery life on cm10, easily could get 1 day 5 hours with ~4 hrs screen time...Now I am getting terrible battery. On lean kernel and KT747.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

For TW I'll also agree CleanROM 4.5 is excellent as far as features and the battery life seems fantastic so far on it as well.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I got good battery life on TW and now I'm getting really good life on cm10 with lte on. Usually I'm at over 12 hours of phone on time with 2 hours of screen time towards the end of the day with around 50% battery left. No bulky extended battery needed here.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> No bulky extended battery needed here.


As a former TBolt user I love not having to use a brick sized battery to use my device!!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

In a nutshell...


----------

